# Building A Custom Liquid Cooled PC for 1st time! Budget Rs. 1,25,000



## Manorockzz (May 26, 2013)

I'm planning on buying a new rig for gaming(high end) in the start of coming month.

I've chosen i5 3570k over i7 3770k for it's price/performance in gaming. For the MoBo, I'll most probably go with ASRock Extreme6.

Still torn between GTX 670, GTX 680 and HD 7970 GHz.

I live in Kolkata, India. So, I don't have many brands to choose from. From my bit of research, I reckon, Zotac is the most available manufacturer for nVidia GTX cards (both 670 & 680). The prices are also much much higher. Zotac GTX 680 2GB costs $641 (35,778/- INR), The Gigabyte one is also identical in pricing.

Zotac GTX 670 2GB price is $520 (29,050/- INR). The 4GB one is $573 (32,000/- INR).

Whereas, I can get Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7970 GHz 3GB in $594 (33,170/- INR).

I can't decide which one to choose. The GTX 680 seems to be outta my budget.

I'll do SLI/XFire in the 2 or 3 years. One 1920*1080 monitor for good. No intention for 3D gaming.
Help me in the graphics card section.

I'll overclock the CPU and GPU like a crazy nerd. So, I'm opting for custom loop liquid cooling systems rather than Air coolers or even closed loop coolers (I was also looking Corsair H100i). But It leaves the Graphics card without cooling.

I know, I need minimum two thick rads (one 360 and one 240) and pump as strong as Swiftech MCP655. I also need a case to fit all of them internally.

But, I can't get any liquid cooling products in India. I have to ship it from U.S.. Sidewindercomputers.com does international shipping. I've checked it could cost me around $150 to ship to India.

I've a max $600 budget for cooling. The hefty shipping charge leaves only $450 for the purchase.

I also fell for custom cooling for the aesthetics.

But, would it be worth it to ship the parts to India? Also the warranty will be of no use. If any part does not work (I've heard the stories most about the pumps), I'll have to send it back to U.S..

I need detailed advice on this.

One more point. If I shop all parts from U.S. sites, like Amazon or Newegg(The prices are really cheap with respect to India) and use Forwarding service like myus.com or shipito.com to ship to India, will the warranties be valid? (Like Intel, Asus, Corsair and many other copanies have their branches here 'cause if there's a DOA, it'll be indeed a nightmare!). In this case, I'll buy cabinets and monitors from my place though as they are real heavy and take a big part in the shipping weightand so, the shipping charge. I've no idea how much weight it would be with all the components.

Or, should I settle with purchasing parts from local stores?

I need someone to give me detailed advice on which parts I should pick and all that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

Fill the questionnaire.

also consider this: a leakage in the cooling system takes the whole setup to hell. 

this is not america, where Corsair keeps its promise of replacing the system in case of a mishap from coolant leakage from its liquid coolers


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 26, 2013)

fill this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html





Manorockzz said:


> One more point. If I shop all parts from U.S. sites, like Amazon or Newegg(The prices are really cheap with respect to India) and use Forwarding service like myus.com or shipito.com to ship to India, will the warranties be valid? (Like Intel, Asus, Corsair and many other copanies have their branches here 'cause if there's a DOA, it'll be indeed a nightmare!). In this case, I'll buy cabinets and monitors from my place though as they are real heavy and take a big part in the shipping weightand so, the shipping charge. I've no idea how much weight it would be with all the components.
> 
> Or, should I settle with purchasing parts from local stores?
> 
> .



you won't get international warranty. + if you order all that from Usa customs taxes will kill your pocket.(Customs will F*** you with their heavy duty taxes)

see the calculator -  *www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


----------

